# Woodduck's post in "Amazon" thread



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> millionrainbows said:
> 
> 
> > *What is it you think Mahlerian is up to?* Why this obstinate attitude to hear 12-tone as tonal?
> ...


----------

